# Avatar...



## Jackass

Can we bump up the size of that avatar files allowed???


----------



## janeeng

What the hell size do you want? Jim's was quite big yesterday, but he resized it, still bigger than the other board though


----------



## Jackass

I dont know. I tried posting one and it says the sizw was too big!!


----------



## jimnyc

What is the exact size and dimensions of the one you want to post?

I have it set to 200k maximum size and 150x150 dimensions. My original one was 150x113 and it was HUGE! This should be MORE than enough, you may need to have your image resized.


----------



## Jackass

I am sending it to you


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Jackass _
> *I am sending it to you *



Just resized it so it will work and emailed back.


----------

